# Tacklefrage - Ron Thompson Steelhead Nano?



## jenz1984 (19. November 2016)

Hallo, bin heute im Angelladen mal wieder an der "Ron Thompson Steelhead Nano" stehen geblieben um sie zum wiederholten mal zu begutachten und festzustellen dass mir diese Rute einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und ich nicht verstehe warum sie nur um die 40 EUR kostet ( in 3m WG 10-40g).

Gibt es einen Haken? Oder bekommt man hier für wirklich wenig Geld tatsächlich sehr viel Rute?

Ich benötige noch eine Meerforellenrute zum Watangeln an der Ostsee...
Habe aber noch bis Ostern Zeit mich zu entscheiden 

Ich habe schon überlegt mir die Lars Hansen Seatrout zu kaufen, finde die sehr geil, jedoch bin ich nur 2-3 Mal im Jahr an der Ostsee und nun Frage ich mich ob die Steelhead Nano nicht für mich reichen würde...

Hat jemand diese Rute schonmal geangelt? Finde leider nicht viel im Netz, irgendwo war sie als Zander oder Hechtrute beschrieben, das war aber die 40-80g Version.

Die in 3m und 10-40g ist für mich eine Meforute, 3m, recht durchgehende Aktion, langer Korkgriff und schön grosse Ringe...

Aufgefallen ist mir auch, dass sie jeder gut sortierte Laden an der Ostsee im Programm hat...
Wär super wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute hier veröffentlicht.Danke


----------

